# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Dạo bước trên phố cao cấp Cheongdam-dong - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Duy trì phong cách sống của sự giàu có và nổi tiếng có thể làm bạn mệt mỏi nhưng sao không cho phép bản thân mình thử một lần thôi, chỉ trong 1 ngày nào đó?



Những hàng cây san sát trên phố Cheongdamdong
Tiếng giày cao gót gõ nhịp đều đều đã trở thành một điểm đặc trưng cho nét quyến rũ của Phố Cao Cấp của Cheongdam-dong. Con phố của thời trang cao cấp này là nơi chứa đựng những nét tinh tuý của Gangnam-gu. Nơi này giống như hiện thân của sự sung túc và xa hoa với các cửa hàng thời trang sành điệu, vô số phòng tranh và những tiệm cà phê mời gọi. Dòng người với một phong cách sành điệu và sang trọng kéo dài trên suốt con đường dài hàng km, cây xếp san sát nhau ở bên đường, tạo cảm giác như đây là khu phố cao cấp Ginza, Tokyo.

*Thiên đường mua sắm*

Đi dạo trên con phố này, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được thưởng thức sự kết hợp của nhiều phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau, từ những viên đá sa thạch vuông lát bên ngoài đến những bức tường kính trong suốt và cả một hãng thời trang danh tiếng nào đó đang cố gắng làm cửa hàng của mình nổi bật hơn hẳn cửa hàng bên cạnh. Chính điều này đã tạo nên cho khu phố một không khí rất thú vị đằng sau những kiến trúc đầy tính thẩm mĩ đó. Giữa các cửa hàng Prada, Cartier, DKNY, D&G, Hugo Boss và vô số các hãng nổi tiếng khác là nơi bạn sẽ tìm thấy cửa hàng đại diện của Rolls-Royce. Bạn cũng có thể nhìn thấy một hay hai chiếc Porsche luồn lách qua hàng xe cộ đông đúc – nếu bạn đang không bị thu hút bởi quảng cáo của Calvin Klein.

Ở cuối phố, phía Apgujeong, là Trung tâm thương mại Đông và Tây Galleria, "nhà" của rất nhiều hãng thời trang nổi tiếng, trải dài trên các tầng. Toà nhà Tây Galleria là cửa hàng MM6 (Martin Margiela 6) duy nhất trên toàn thế giới. Giữa các cửa hàng lộng lẫy, bóng bẩy của Mont Blanc, Burberry, Marc Jacobs và Jimmy Choo, bạn sẽ tìm thấy nhiều sự lựa chọn khác từ các nhà thiết kế đang lên Hàn Quốc, với Son Jung Wan (bộ sưu tập Thu năm 2011 của bà đã được chọn tham dự Tuần lễ Thời trang New York), Hanii Y và hãng thời trang SJSJ. Beauty salon và cửa hàng bán lẻ mỹ phẩm mời gọi mỗi bước chân khách đi qua. Tầng 2 toà nhà phía Tây bao gồm nhiều gian hàng nhỏ, cung cấp hàng giảm giá, rất tiện lợi cho những khách hàng không có nhiều thời gian. Không gian bên trong gian hàng được thiết kế nhã nhặn, rộng rãi, cho thấy sự chú trọng cho phần nhìn của cửa hàng. Nếu bạn muốn mua cho mình tủ quần áo mới cho mùa sắp tới, bạn có thể tới mua đồ thiết kế second-hand ở các cửa hàng đồ second-hand cao cấp đối diện Galleria.

*Nơi làm thoả mãn cơn khát văn hoá của bạn*

Nếu cần một nơi thoải mái để tránh cái nắng chói chang, bạn có thể bước vào một bảo tàng hay phòng tranh, triển lãm ảnh nào đó trong hằng hà sa số bào tàng, triển lãm, nằm tách riêng trục đường chính. Museum.people là một triển lãm nghệ thuật đương đại đang dần khẳng định danh tiếng của mình giữa rất nhiều nhà thiết kế công nghiệp và hoạ sĩ nghệ thuật ứng dụng quốc tế. Mặc dù không có bất cứ một biển hiệu nào ở phía lối vào, bạn vẫn có thể nhận ra nó một cách dễ dàng ở đối diện đồn công an. Hãy tới thăm website www.beyongmuseum.com (chỉ có tiếng Hàn) để có thêm thông tin về các triển lãm sắp tới. Bạn cũng có thể dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Nhà hát Woorim Chungdam.



Những biệt thự sang trọng trên phố Cheongdamdong
*Bữa tối sau chuyến mua sắm lu bù*

Vào cuối ngày, bạn có thể sẽ muốn đầu tư một bữa ăn đúng nghĩa tại Palais de Gaumont. Phòng ăn chính được mô phỏng như một sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa phòng tắm nắng và vườn ươm, với các loại thảo mộc và nhiều loài hoa đang đua nở. Phòng ăn thứ 2, với trần nhà cao và nhiều gương treo phía trên, gợi sự liên tưởng tới một phiên bản thu nhỏ của Phòng Gương trong cung điện Versailles. Những chiếc rương gỗ, những kệ sách lớn và những bức tranh tạo cho thực khách một không gian đậm nét cổ xưa. Dù chỉ có 2 menu để lựa chọn, nhà hàng vẫn không mất đi sự đa dạng trong các món ăn – từ món khai vị với tôm hùm, sò điệp, trứng cá muối đến danh sách những loại rượu hảo hạng, đĩa phô mai đi kèm sẽ chứng minh cho điều đó. Hãy gọi đặt chỗ tại (02) 546-8877. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy nhà hàng ở sau cửa hàng Omega.



Thưởng thức ẩm thực phương Tây trong một nhà hàng sang trọng trên phố Cheongdamdong
Nếu bạn lo lắng đến số tiền mình đã tiêu thì có lẽ Tutto Bene sẽ là một lựa chọn khác rất thích hợp. Như tên gọi của mình, đây là một nhà hàng ẩm thực Italia, kể cả hải sản. Không cần phải cảm thấy lo lắng sau khi thoả mãn cơn khát mua sắm của mình, hãy tự chiều bản thân một chút với món tráng miệng ngon tuyệt vời tại Wien Cake House, không đến một phút đi bộ từ ga Cheongdam, cửa 8.

*HƯỚNG DẪN ĐI LẠI*

_Đây có thể coi là một địa điểm khá quen thuộc với các lái xe taxi, bạn sẽ được đưa đến tận nơi. Phố Cao Cấp cũng rất dễ tìm với khá nhiều tuyến và điểm đỗ xe buýt xuyên suốt chiều dài con đường. Hãy gọi đường dây trợ giúp (02) 1330 để được cung cấp thông tin về các tuyến xe buýt chạy tới đây từ nơi bạn ở. Bạn cũng có thể đến đây sau khi đi bộ chừng 5 phút theo đường Samsung từ ga Cheongdam, đường tàu số 7, cửa ra số 8 và 9._


Theo: thongtinhanquoc

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

